# Ghost trigger for SR9



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Any one heard about this. I think a new trigger that was smooth and didn't stck would make the SR9 a great weapon. I have 2 and the trigger continues to dissapoint me. The Ghost trigger site has direction and looks like you could do it yourself....maybe. Anyone tried it?

RCG


----------



## melloyello (Dec 30, 2008)

I ain't gonna mess w/ what ain't broke. Mine works fine for me.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I ordered one today for it. 

It may not be broken..... but it sucks as a trigger system compared to any other handguns I own, and i own 2 SR9's. If I can make this gun have a quality trigger for 25 bucks then it is money very well spent. The SR9 is a very nice weapon, it shots pretty good groups and has very little felt recoil. If I can get the trigger to improve so I can get smaller more consistant groups then it really aint gonna be broke no more.

RCG


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Please keep us posted on your results recoilguy. In dry firing I find the stock trigger a bit lacking as well and have heard other similar comments form actual owners. Short stroke take up is nice but with rediculous stacking poundage before light off. Too bad on an otherwise very intriguing package. As an aside the new compact version seems to have an immensly improved trigger over the full size. My hope is that system will make it's way into the newer production SR9 full size models.


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

I put the Ghost Ultimate in and the differeance is noticable and very pleasant.

I used this video to guide me http://www.youtube.com/user/txbosox13?feature=mhw5#p/u

The trigger pull is now smooth with no distinguishable stick point what so ever. It is crisp and the weight seems to have been reduced to me. I am getting one for my other SR9 for sure. It makes it a very very nice weapon!!!

I would suggest it for sure. Putting it in yourself is pretty easy to if you have a kittle dextarity and some simple tools. With the aide of the video of course. 22 bucks to improve the gun that much....no brainer.

RCG


----------

